# 1982 Motobecane Randonnee



## NCbikerider (5 mo ago)

A friend of mine picked up a 1982 Motobecane Randonnee at a landfill 10 years ago. He and I have worked to restore it. We replaced the saddle, tires, pedals, brake levers, cables, etc. However, we were not able to find the decals for the fork or top tube. There are lots of motobecane decals available, but I can't find the randonnee ones. Furthermore, the only evidence I have been able to find that this bike exists are an ebay listing for the same bike and a 1982 motobecane catalog where it is pictured. How come there is so little about this bike model? Does anyone know where I could find replacement decals?
Thanks


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Lots of people with good knowledge of older bikes over here. You have to have 10 posts to put up pictures but others can post them for you.






Classic & Vintage - Bike Forums


Classic & Vintage - This forum is to discuss the many aspects of classic and vintage bicycles, including musclebikes, lightweights, middleweights, hi-wheelers, bone-shakers, safety bikes and much more.



www.bikeforums.net


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

NCbikerider said:


> A friend of mine picked up a 1982 Motobecane Randonnee at a landfill 10 years ago. He and I have worked to restore it. We replaced the saddle, tires, pedals, brake levers, cables, etc. However, we were not able to find the decals for the fork or top tube. There are lots of motobecane decals available, but I can't find the randonnee ones. Furthermore, the only evidence I have been able to find that this bike exists are an ebay listing for the same bike and a 1982 motobecane catalog where it is pictured. How come there is so little about this bike model? Does anyone know where I could find replacement decals?
> Thanks


VeloCals bicycle decals - Quality, Durable, Ultra-thin 

Velocals is a good place to start. They do have a selection of Motobecane decals, including a "grand randonee" top tube decal. Don't know if you will perfectly recreate what was on the bike when it left France back in the 1980s...


----------

